# USA Shaolin Temple buys land in Upstate New York



## Xue Sheng (Sep 7, 2010)

USA Shaolin Temple buys land in Upstate New York

OK if you actually live in &#8220;REAL&#8221; Upstate NY it is still down state but it appears they want to build a temple.



> In 1992, Shifu Shi Yan Ming came to America in order to bring the ancient traditions of the Shaolin Temple into the 21st century and beyond. His dream of building a new Shaolin Temple for the entire world is quickly solidifying into reality. On September 3rd, 2010, Shifu Shi Yan Ming received the deed to 80.88 acres of land in Middletown, Deleware County, New York, that will become the permanent home of Chan Philosophy or Shaolin martial arts in the United States.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 7, 2010)

Is USA Shaolin traded publically yet?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 7, 2010)

Flying Crane said:


> Is USA Shaolin traded publically yet?


 
Give it time


----------



## clfsean (Sep 7, 2010)

Hope they've cleared everything with China else they'll be paying MASS legal fees...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 7, 2010)

clfsean said:


> Hope they've cleared everything with China else they'll be paying MASS legal fees...


 
Not to worry, with the amount of money he will be making off of use Americans he will be able to pay them and open up a Chain of McShaolin Temples across the USA


----------



## clfsean (Sep 8, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Not to worry, with the amount of money he will be making off of use Americans he will be able to pay them and open up a Chain of McShaolin Temples across the USA



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA... probably so...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 9, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Not to worry, with the amount of money he will be making off of use Americans he will be able to pay them and open up a Chain of McShaolin Temples across the USA



And a side of rice, please


----------



## seasoned (Sep 9, 2010)

Egg rolls, don't forget egg rolls.


----------

